# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  بدون حدس زدن مقدار x را بیابید...!

## 0M0HamMad0



----------


## 0M0HamMad0

@Phenotype_2  @ReQral

----------


## Shah1n

> 


بدون حدس زدن میشه 1
دوست عزیز لازم نیست همچین سوالایی رو با دست حل کرد
تکنولوژی برای این روزاس
راحت میشه با متلب یا mathematica حلش کرد
نمودار بهترین راه حله
نمودارشو خواستی بگو بفرستم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بدون حدس زدن میشه 1
> دوست عزیز لازم نیست همچین سوالایی رو با دست حل کرد
> تکنولوژی برای این روزاس
> راحت میشه با متلب یا mathematica حلش کرد
> نمودار بهترین راه حله
> نمودارشو خواستی بگو بفرستم


اولا جواب میشه صفر!  :Yahoo (4): ثانیا سر جلسه میانترم یخورده سخته آدم به mathmatica دسترسی پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (4): 
در کل مرسی از پاسختون. اگه روش جبری دارید براش خوشحال میشم یاد بگیرم ...

----------


## Shah1n

> اولا جواب میشه صفر! ثانیا سر جلسه میانترم یخورده سخته آدم به mathmatica دسترسی پیدا کنه 
> در کل مرسی از پاسختون. اگه روش جبری دارید براش خوشحال میشم یاد بگیرم ...


والا لپ تاپو خاموش کردم شاید من معادله رو اشتباه وارد کردم
بهترین راه حل رسم نموداره که یکم سخته
دنبال راه حل جبریش هم میگردم

----------


## Phenotype_2

ندونم.

----------


## Fermat

سلام.اولا کاملا بدیهیه برای اعداد مثبت جواب نداره.استدلال شما میتونه اینطوری باشه که اگه ایکس مثبت باشه عبارت سمت چپ بزرگتر از یکه (چرا؟)چونکه دو به توان ایکس بزرگتر از یکه و اون دوتا هم مثبتن بدیهیه تو اعداد مثبت جواب نداره.حالا بررسی کنیم ببینیم برا اعداد منفی یعنی کوچکتر مساوی صفر جواب داره یانه.چون تابع پیوسته و صعودی اکیده مقدار تابع به ازای اعداد منفی همیشه کوچیکتر مساوی مقدار در صفره یعنی همیشه کوچکتر مساوی یکهپس تو اعداد منفی هم جواب نداره.فقط مونده صفر که اگه امتحان کنیم همین جواب مساله است.

----------


## Fermat

اگه این تو یه کتاب بود میرفت ازش مشتق میگرفت و میگفت بدیهیه صعودی اکیده وپیوسته است و حرفای بالا رو منوشت.ولی حقیقت اینه سوالات دانشگاهی که میخوان همچین معادلات بدفرمی حل بشن تقریبا همشون با تابعی رو به رو هستین که تو اون بازه مدنظر یک به یکه و دقیقا یک جواب داره که اون جواب رو هم به راحتی با سعی و خطا میشه فهمید.همیشه حواستون به صفر و مثبت منفی یک و در سوالاتی کهlnxدارن به e و....باشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> فقط مونده صفر که اگه امتحان کنیم همین جواب مساله است.


بدون حدس زدن x رو بیابید من-دراوردی و کم معنیه و احتمالا امتحان کردن رو هم نامجاز میدونه.این "قل ممد" ی راه حل میخاد ک مثلا، مثلا میگم، گزاره نما رو تبدیلش کنی ی ی عبارت جبری درجه 2 بعدش مثلا x رو با ی چیزی مث دلتا بدست بیاری. از این سوالا زیاد میپرسه، جدی نگیر.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بدون حدس زدن x رو بیابید من-دراوردی و کم معنیه و احتمالا امتحان کردن رو هم نامجاز میدونه.این "قل ممد" ی راه حل میخاد ک مثلا، مثلا میگم، گزاره نما رو تبدیلش کنی ی ی عبارت جبری درجه 2 بعدش مثلا x رو با ی چیزی مث دلتا بدست بیاری. از این سوالا زیاد میپرسه، جدی نگیر.


خوب که گفتم سوال مربوط به امتحان میانترم ریاضی 1 بوده!

روشی که انتظار داشتن باهاش جواب رو بدست بیاریم حدس زدن بود! ولی حدس زدن که نشد حل جبری! راه جبری هم به نظر میرسه موجود نباشه. در نتیجه این سوال قابل حل نیست و نباید مطرح میشد! استدلال درسته؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

گزاره نما تو امتحان ریاضیت بوده، خب این درست، صورت سوال چی؟ اونم همین حدس نزدن x بوده؟ ب نظرم صورت سوال این نبوده. 



> استدلال درسته؟


نمیدونم.



> تابع پیوسته و صعودی اکیده


 بیانش ساده تر اثباتشه. از کجا فهمیدی؟ اصلا کدوم تابع؟ ال ان کوسینوس ایکس در  دامنه تعریف گزاره نمای بالا یکنوا نیست. هست؟ نیست. تابع منفی تانژانت x، مشتق ال ان کوسینوس ایکس، ریشه ساده  ای در دامنه تعریف گزاره نما داره؛ x=0.

----------


## Fermat

عبارت سمت چپ رو گرفتم یه تابع.بدیهیه که صعودی اکیده.چون باتوجه به وجود آرک سینوس ایکس دامنه از منفی یک تا یکه.پس مینیمم تانژانت منفی یکه.اگه از عبارت مشتق بگیریم مشتق آرک سینوس که بزرگتر مساوی یکه تازه مشتق دو به توان ایکس هم همیشه مثبته پس مشتق کل عبارت همواره مثبته در نتیجه صعودی اکیده

----------


## Phenotype_2

> پس مینیمم تانژانت منفی یکه


tan (1)>tan (p/4)=1>0
چون تانژانت ایکس تابع فردیه پس تانژانت منفی 1، کوچکتر از منفی 1 ه(نزدیک منفی رادیکال سه)
بدیهی بودن، توضیح نداره. میگی بدیهیه ولی استدلال میاری. پس دیگه بدیهی نیست. استدلالتم ی نموره مشکل داره.

من نمیگم صعودی اکید نیست،(حد مشتق سینوس اینورسه ایکس وقتی ایکس ب منفی 1 میل میکنه، مثبت بینهایته) من میگم اون استدلالی ک تو اوردی نادرسته و نمیشه ازش صعودی اکید بودن تابع چپه گزاره نما رو نتیجه گرفت.

----------

